# WIN A VIKING PROFISH KAYAK!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

We have a great new competition on AKFF which is running throughout MArch-May 2008. All members with 50 or more posts are invited to enter and you could win a new viking Profish Kayak and accesories valued at around $2000.

Click here viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14211 for more details.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Just a quick reminder to Queenslanders, that the Viking draw will happen on Coochie, this Sunday.
Details here:
viewtopic.php?f=43&t=16260

Red.


----------

